
Pixel Qi screens now shipping in about a dozen end-user products - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2012/04/02/pixel-qi-screens-now-shipping-in-about-a-dozen-end-user-products/
======
replax
Looks actually pretty good. While the pixelQi displays are certainly not
perfect yet, they seem to provide an honestly great alternative.

To me the problem is more marketing those screens. I have yet to see one of
them physically and that is what makes screens sell. Maybe they could try to
put the screens on big players' products, if even just to get their name out
there and make people aware of their existence.

Another thing which I'd personally buy if done right, is a portable screen.
e.g. a small screen, maybe about 10" which is powered from usb, to e.g. attach
to your laptop. With a reasonable price tag, I think it'd really sell!

